
Top SpaceX employee throws shade at just about all of his competitors - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/05/a-top-spacex-employee-throws-shade-at-just-about-all-of-his-competitors/
======
perishabledave
Only read the quotes on the article, but the comments from the engineer are
much tamer than the headline makes it out to be.

~~~
Klathmon
Yeah, and the /r/spacex thread is almost entirely about some of the cool
insights he gave to people about the technology, their goals, and what it's
like to work there.

I haven't had time to fully watch the video, but just from looking at the
reddit comments and the article you wouldn't think they were from the same
video at all!

And from the parts of the video that I did watch, it just sounded like a guy
talking candidly about how he feels he is putting pressure on his competitors.

~~~
perishabledave
Agreed, and it's pretty neat hearing about a startup actually disrupting an
industry that seems so insurmountable.

------
shasheene
Full transcript here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/6b043z/tom_mueller_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/6b043z/tom_mueller_interview_speech_skype_call_02_may/dhiygzm/)

His comments regarding competitors are pretty obvious, and have been given by
SpaceX executives in the past 5-7 years. I doubt Tom Mueller will have much
issues for the comments themselves.

That said, for those following SpaceX, there is some very good parts of this
speech + Q&A

